# Beliebtestewebseite.de interviewt Anglerboardredaktion



## Thomas9904 (18. März 2008)

Ds Team von http://www.beliebtestewebseite.de/ hat mich zu Hause für ein Videointerview besucht, da auch das Anglerboard dort vertreten ist (http://www.beliebtestewebseite.de/hall_of_fame.php?sortCat=.

Außer hier wird das Video auch in allen möglichen Videoportalen (youtube, myvideo etc.) von http://www.beliebtestewebseite.de/ eingestellt.

Viel Spass beim gucken (dauert etwas mit dem Aufbau, große Datenmenge):
[video]http://www.anglerboard.de/balzervideos/belweb.swf[/video]


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. März 2008)

*AW: Beliebtestewebseite.de interviewt Anglerboardredaktion*

PS:
Jajajaja, ich weiss - Ihr braucht mir nix über meinen Sprachfehler erzählen...............
;-))))


----------



## Taxidermist (18. März 2008)

*AW: Beliebtestewebseite.de interviewt Anglerboardredaktion*

Also wenn das ein Sprachfehler sein soll,dann haben den wohl alle Schwaben!

Taxidermist

PS:Schreibt der mit dem schlechten Gewissen,werde mich demnächst mal per PN melden.


----------



## mowerpac (18. März 2008)

*AW: Beliebtestewebseite.de interviewt Anglerboardredaktion*

Wow einer der Big Player im Web 2.0 könnt man sagen...
Glückwunsch.


----------



## adeev (18. März 2008)

*AW: Beliebtestewebseite.de interviewt Anglerboardredaktion*

Cooles Video ;o) Danke, dass es euch gibt! ;o)

Ein Tipp: binde doch im Forum das Video von MyVideo ein. Das Laden dauert dann viel schneller... Beispiel: http://www.beliebtestewebseite.de/blog/?p=246


----------



## feedex (19. März 2008)

*AW: Beliebtestewebseite.de interviewt Anglerboardredaktion*

Den "Sprachfehler" habe ich erst gestern beim Hervorkramen einer alten Planet-Angeln-Folge bewundern dürfen....|rolleyes

Ist ja nicht so, dass unser Oberboardie unprominent wäre!
:q


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. März 2008)

*AW: Beliebtestewebseite.de interviewt Anglerboardredaktion*

Naja, Schwaben können halt alles - außer hochdeutsch......
pöööööööh.....


----------



## ente (19. März 2008)

*AW: Beliebtestewebseite.de interviewt Anglerboardredaktion*

Der Spruch "Freiekomunikations Plattform " fand ich Persönlich am Besten|kopfkrat


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. März 2008)

*AW: Beliebtestewebseite.de interviewt Anglerboardredaktion*

Für die, die sich entsprechend (der Regeln) benehmen können.......
(wenn schon, musst Du auch vollständig zitieren, das wäre dann seriös...)


----------



## _Pepe_ (19. März 2008)

*AW: Beliebtestewebseite.de interviewt Anglerboardredaktion*

Alle Achtung... Stolze Zahlen !!! :m


----------



## goeddoek (19. März 2008)

*AW: Beliebtestewebseite.de interviewt Anglerboardredaktion*

Alle Achtung #6

Feines Interview hast Du da gegeben :m

Wird nur Zeit, dass das AB bei beliebtestewebseite auf Platz 1 kommt


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. März 2008)

*AW: Beliebtestewebseite.de interviewt Anglerboardredaktion*

Platz 1 bei Hobby/Freizeit und (wenn ichs noch richtig im Kopf hab) Platz 10 von allen ist mir gut genug ;-))))


----------



## leopard_afrika (19. März 2008)

*AW: Beliebtestewebseite.de interviewt Anglerboardredaktion*

das war`s ja dann: mein neffe war heute bei mir übernachten. hatte ihm gestern das ab gezeigt. heute morgen- er gleich ins ab und jeden tröt aufgemacht. ihr könnt euch meinen schreck gar nicht vorstellen, als ich unter der dusche vorkam und der finkbeiner sabbelt in meiner wohnung! )


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. März 2008)

*AW: Beliebtestewebseite.de interviewt Anglerboardredaktion*

Ja Schexxe was, nachdem Du die Sprache ja auch schon im Originool kennst...
;-))))))))))


----------



## leopard_afrika (19. März 2008)

*AW: Beliebtestewebseite.de interviewt Anglerboardredaktion*

ich kam mir vor wie als schüler, da lief bei uns im osten immer "english for you", ne sprachunterrichtssendung.


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. März 2008)

*AW: Beliebtestewebseite.de interviewt Anglerboardredaktion*

jaja, immer drauf...
;-))))


----------



## leopard_afrika (19. März 2008)

*AW: Beliebtestewebseite.de interviewt Anglerboardredaktion*

für mich war`s ja nicht so problematisch, hatte mir mein gehör beim norwegentreffen mit ein paar pilsetten ja schon geschmeidig gemacht, aber der bengel ist jetzt vollkommen v(z)erstört.  wie macht dein kater das nur mit?:vik:


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. März 2008)

*AW: Beliebtestewebseite.de interviewt Anglerboardredaktion*

Von klein an dran gewöhnt....

Ich fands übrigens gut, dass sie den Teil rausgeschnitten hatten, als er die frisch gefangene Meise ins Wohnzimmer schleppte...


----------



## leopard_afrika (19. März 2008)

*AW: Beliebtestewebseite.de interviewt Anglerboardredaktion*

gefangen ist gefangen, hätte doch fast zum thema gepaßt.


----------



## AalNils (20. März 2008)

*AW: Beliebtestewebseite.de interviewt Anglerboardredaktion*

Von deinen Sprachfehlern mal abgesehen, ist auch nur einem von Euch aufgefallen das da am Anfang

"Thomas Finkenberger
-
*Redaktuer* anglerboard.de"

Steht? *g*

MfG


----------



## Tommi-Engel (20. März 2008)

*AW: Beliebtestewebseite.de interviewt Anglerboardredaktion*

Der eine Schnitt im Film, war wohl mein Anruf....|rolleyes


----------



## Steffen23769 (20. März 2008)

*AW: Beliebtestewebseite.de interviewt Anglerboardredaktion*

Dein Kater sieht ja aus wie einer von unserern beiden  

Und Momentan hab ich auch täglich eine Maus vor der Schlafzimmertür liegen...|uhoh:


----------



## adeev (20. März 2008)

*AW: Beliebtestewebseite.de interviewt Anglerboardredaktion*



AalNils schrieb:


> *Redaktuer* anglerboard.de"




Tippfehler... Wer hat die nicht. Alle sind nur Menschen. ;o)


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. März 2008)

*AW: Beliebtestewebseite.de interviewt Anglerboardredaktion*

Stimmt - passiert mir selber auch oft genug, wenn die Tastatur schneller als das Hirn läuft...


----------



## Steffen23769 (21. März 2008)

*AW: Beliebtestewebseite.de interviewt Anglerboardredaktion*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Stimmt - passiert mir selber auch oft genug, wenn die Tastatur schneller als das Hirn läuft...



Du hast ja auch zwischen Dir und Tastatur noch nen Dolmetscher sitzen, das verlangsamt die Sache ja noch zusätzlich... 








































*DuckUndWech*


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. März 2008)

*AW: Beliebtestewebseite.de interviewt Anglerboardredaktion*

pöööööh...............


----------



## Steffen23769 (21. März 2008)

*AW: Beliebtestewebseite.de interviewt Anglerboardredaktion*



Weißt ja von wem's kommt #h

Gibt als Entschädigung auch zwei Tassen Kaffee wenn Du mal auf der Insel bist #h


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. März 2008)

*AW: Beliebtestewebseite.de interviewt Anglerboardredaktion*

Bescheid ;-))


----------

